# Orange Beach condo for rent



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We have a 3br 2 bath condo in Seaside Beach and Racquet Club for rent.We are on the 3rd floor, beach front, wit views east and west. 
We will give 10% discount to Forum members.
Please pm me for rates, and more details.
We need a good snowbird for December, and January


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like a nice place. Are the pools adult and children separate?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Post this in Craigslist in Michigan (Not Detriot), Minnesota, Wisconsin with pricing. 

It will work, you will get a snow bird, but they like to come right after Christmas and stay till end of May. Some come right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for your comments. 
Panhandle slim,The pools are not adult/children separated, but we have never seen or heard of an issue with this. We have 2 outdoor pools, and 1 indoor heated pool.
Banana Tom, I'll check into the craigs list for Muchigan. I wish we hadn't rented in February, but our agent did that. The monthly rates then are a real bargain. Hopefully we will get somebody for December, and January.


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Where in location to Perdido Towers*

Stayed at Perdido Towers East last Thanksgiving and again in the summer. Where is this property located in relation to them. Is there a launch and dock facility available? My brother lives in P'cola and works as a chef at the Orange Beach Resort--why we chose the area.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Agbiv, we are next to one of the Phoenix units, across the street from Adventure Island , about 1/4 mile west of the Walmart Market Place. We are 3 miles west of Perdido Pass. Not sure about the Orange Beach Resort. PM me for rates based upon your dates.
Thanks for your interest.


----------

